
Most Brazilians believe companies don't protect their personal data - rbanffy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/most-brazilians-believe-companies-dont-protect-their-personal-data/
======
peglasaurus
Sounds sensible. I don't see any evidence that personal data has any in-depth
protection guarantee - its all best efforts "we'll try". I don't have a
solution but its always useful to remember. That and the fact your personal
data will be mined mercilessly for every possible linkage possibility that can
be monetised.

(For those now fuming about how great their own service is and how strong
their security has been, please re-read the word _guarantee_. Consider the
implications of what it would mean if you were required to face a fine for
each breach. Now you know what I meant by guarantee/warranty and why I said I
don't have a solution)

------
metasj
Always one step ahead of the rest of us...

